# Name your favorite color scheme!



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a chance for you to name your favorite color scheme! It will be interesting to see who likes what!

Lotho


----------



## Manveru (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't like too many changes, so... 
Let's green stay...

I kinda got used to it...


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 13, 2004)

Surprisingly, I like the Reds! Very dark and calming for the eyes. 
There is a similar thread/poll in S&B actually, asking what shceme you're using now.


----------



## Scatha (Jan 13, 2004)

*For someone like me, half elf and half dragon, there is nothing nicer then greens!*


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 13, 2004)

I voted for Greens, though I liked the "TTF Green" a little more than the new green.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 13, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> Surprisingly, I like the Reds! Very dark and calming for the eyes.
> There is a similar thread/poll in S&B actually, asking what shceme you're using now.



I noticed that after I set this poll up. I think that I put more open time on this poll, so hopefully more data will give a more accurate reading (of course it all depends on how many spot my poll and use it).

I would have stayed with green, but somehow a lot of grey was added to it, so I switched over the blue scheme, which I think is almost "edible" in its richness!

Lotho


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't like this new green much at all, so I've switched over to blues, its the most fun to look at.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 14, 2004)

Reds, all the way!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Jan 14, 2004)

Greens ... 

... the gentle rolling meadows of the Shire
... the open free-spirited fields of Rohan
... the leaves and moss-covered antiquity of the Old Forest and of Fangorn
... the brushy hillsides at Imladris where flow music-laden waterfalls
... the canopy of Lothlórien, in between seasons of golden mallorn, as viewed from a flet
... rare reflections on the sea promising the shores of Home

And those hints of Grey ...

... would be myself travelling through, encircled by rising pipeweed smoke!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't really decide which one to use, but so far I think I like the Reds the best. And the Reds fit my new avatar. 

EDIT: well, hmm.. they Grey is very nice too


----------



## Manveru (Jan 15, 2004)

Gandalf The Grey said:


> Greens ...
> 
> ... the gentle rolling meadows of the Shire
> ... the open free-spirited fields of Rohan
> ...


Nicely said, Gandalf... Stormcrow


----------



## Turin (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the greens the best, to me thats the TTF trademark. Everything else I find to depressing or it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Jan 15, 2004)

Manveru said:


> Nicely said, Gandalf... Stormcrow



Why thank you, *Manveru* ...

Though you've now made me curious as to what I may have said to you, or what you've otherwise heard, at an earlier time to evoke your use of that other nickname of mine.

* Ponders a bit. Lights a fresh pipebowl of Old Toby. Remembering that *Manveru* is a fellow fancier of green, blows several smoke rings which begin to softly glow with a shimmering sheen of emerald. *


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 16, 2004)

Well from the options listed above...I choose the green. 

However, I really miss the color scheme of two years ago...I don't remember the name of it...and I really don't know if it would ever come back...but that one was the best. I think it was a nude color matched with a cornflower blue. It was very soothing and yet vibrant and fresh...but green is fine...and calming also. I guess it will have to do.


----------



## Manveru (Jan 16, 2004)

Gandalf The Grey said:


> Why thank you, *Manveru* ...
> 
> Though you've now made me curious as to what I may have said to you, or what you've otherwise heard, at an earlier time to evoke your use of that other nickname of mine.
> 
> * Ponders a bit. Lights a fresh pipebowl of Old Toby. Remembering that *Manveru* is a fellow fancier of green, blows several smoke rings which begin to softly glow with a shimmering sheen of emerald. *


Sorry, master G. No harm meant...
"It was just a bit of fun..." as old Bilbo said "Oh, you're probably right, as usual." I guess I shouldn't have let my tongue flow at its ease...
And not only a fellow fancier of green... also poetry, though my "attempts" cannot match with yours... it's understandable... i'm far behind in matters of knowledge in comparison to thee...


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 16, 2004)

*BLUE!!!*


----------

